# Tuna



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ran out of Orange Beach last night for Marlin. Water conditions were much better then expected... Was able to jig up a bunch of blackfin before sunrise. At sunrise the surface became alive with activity! Huge areas of Bait and yellowfinTuna flying everywhere. I was able to get one into the boat about 100# and we lost one about the same size on a Popper...

I'll a picture Monday when I get to my computer Monday.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, that's very encouraging!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad to hear that it all came together for you! What's this "picture" ! We want to see 30 pictures!

Robert


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry Robert, I lost the entire first roll of film...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

"roll of film"?? What's that?!? Anything like a flash card? Ha ha!


----------



## nfo2na (Aug 4, 2009)

MSYellowfin said:


> "roll of film"?? What's that?!? Anything like a flash card? Ha ha!


:lol: I was thinking the same thing! Too funny.

Pretty work on the tuna. Sure to be good eats for some time.

Semper Fi

Junior


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, I still carry a one time use camera just in case my battery dies.

Pics or no pics, a good report is good enough


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to here a good report. It was totally dead two weeks ago. Maybe it will shape up.....thanks for the post......


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We were way south of there and cleaned up. 2 yellowfins in the 80 class. Then we found the big eye. Had 2 over 100.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

this was sent to me by some friends that went out Sat. night.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is THE picture...


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Good trip fellas- seemslike things are improving at the rigs based on reports from the weekend...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Otto: what kind of popper did he hit? What type of rod and reel were you using?


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> Otto: what kind of popper did he hit? What type of rod and reel were you using?


I'll bet he was using an Accurate. Otto loves his Accurates!

Good job on the fish, Reeldog!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

The fish hit a Frenzy Popper (Pink), not sure what rod but the reel was a Stella 20,000... 
We had about three fish hit the popper, only got one hooked up, and that only lasted for about 30 sec before he spit the bait...

Mike, I do love me Accurate jigging reel, but I don't throw poppers with it... BTW... When are you bringing "Knot in Kansas" out to the rigs? I'd love to ride along and show you around a little!!


----------

